# George St. Pierre Video Up On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the Great Class Blog on *The Instinctive Edge!*

There is a George St. Pierre video there showing a variation 
on the Omaplata!
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/03/11/great-class/


----------



## PictonMA (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw that clip a while ago, what impressed me the most is that the first time he does the Omaplata left side, then he does it right side, both equally seemless and efortless - very nice technique.


----------

